# My best friend has soft tissue sarcoma



## Romy's mom (Mar 18, 2016)

My girl has been fighting STS like a warrior princess since July 2015 but we fear her fight will be over soon. It started as a small mass above her spine on lower back. Xrays revealed 2 lung mets. Romy had 4 weeks of radiation therapy for the primary tumor, and 4 courses of carboplatin. The tumor reduced in size and lung mets remained stable. We were so happy! We then started Palladia; side effects were harsh which led to reduction in dose and frequently in December. Two days ago, Oncologist repeated Xrays and stated cancer has spread to all lung lobes, too many nodules to count. Her back lump has also grown. They recommended a switch back to carboplatin or increase Palladia dose. Decided to forego anymore chemo. We feel the side-effects of both drugs did diminish her quality of life (GI issues) and I do not want her tummy to feel bad the weeks she has remaining.

Now the guilt is setting in. Am I making the right decision? Have I done everything possible? You see, Romy is my first buddy and best friend. My heart breaks knowing I will lose her soon, I just thought I would have more time. Romy was a rescue, gotcha day was Sept. 19, 2006. She was maybe a year old. Until I stumbled on this site a couple of days ago, I had no idea cancer was so prevelant in the breed. Not that it matters. I fell in love with her the first time I saw her; although maybe I would have made more informed choices and limited vaccinations as others on this site eluded this may be a cause. 

While Romy rests, I have been reading various posts made by others trying to reconcile my decisions thus far and ensuring there is no magic potion or treatment I have missed. Even now, I am still trying to make sense of this all. Also trying to stay strong for her now as over the years she has been my champion. She is only 10, I thought I would have much more time with her.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Don't second guess yourself. You have done an amazing thing. Rescued a golden girl who needed a good home and given her the best love and care that you could have ever since. Enjoy the time you have left, spoil her rotten and make the decisions that you need to make. You will have so much support and love from the people on this forum in the days ahead.


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Romy bless her heart. These decisions are never easy and I have never been in your position as my Golden Boy declined so fast there was no time to think so I can definitely sympathize with the struggle you must be having in not knowing what is the best decision for your sweet warrior princess. You love her beyond measure and she knows that and I think that deep down we all seem to know what is best with each decision we have to make for our beloved pets. 

This is not going to be an easy time for you but as Harleysmum states enjoy each and every moment.

I will be thinking about you and your sweet girl.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't second guess. Try your best to live in the moment like they do. Take pictures, spoil her, do her favorite things, feed her the things she loves. Her greatest desire is to be with you.. you are her world. Remember that dogs have no foreboding of death as we humans do. And when the time comes, don't let her suffer. The very hardest thing we have to do as their guardians is to not let them suffer. As a vet told me years ago, better a day too soon than a moment too late. To take on their pain so they can be free of it is the hardest thing but also the greatest gift. God bless you and Romy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Romy*



Romy's mom said:


> My girl has been fighting STS like a warrior princess since July 2015 but we fear her fight will be over soon. It started as a small mass above her spine on lower back. Xrays revealed 2 lung mets. Romy had 4 weeks of radiation therapy for the primary tumor, and 4 courses of carboplatin. The tumor reduced in size and lung mets remained stable. We were so happy! We then started Palladia; side effects were harsh which led to reduction in dose and frequently in December. Two days ago, Oncologist repeated Xrays and stated cancer has spread to all lung lobes, too many nodules to count. Her back lump has also grown. They recommended a switch back to carboplatin or increase Palladia dose. Decided to forego anymore chemo. We feel the side-effects of both drugs did diminish her quality of life (GI issues) and I do not want her tummy to feel bad the weeks she has remaining.
> 
> Now the guilt is setting in. Am I making the right decision? Have I done everything possible? You see, Romy is my first buddy and best friend. My heart breaks knowing I will lose her soon, I just thought I would have more time. Romy was a rescue, gotcha day was Sept. 19, 2006. She was maybe a year old. Until I stumbled on this site a couple of days ago, I had no idea cancer was so prevelant in the breed. Not that it matters. I fell in love with her the first time I saw her; although maybe I would have made more informed choices and limited vaccinations as others on this site eluded this may be a cause.
> 
> While Romy rests, I have been reading various posts made by others trying to reconcile my decisions thus far and ensuring there is no magic potion or treatment I have missed. Even now, I am still trying to make sense of this all. Also trying to stay strong for her now as over the years she has been my champion. She is only 10, I thought I would have much more time with her.


I agree with everyone else. Don't second guess yourself. If it were my dog, I would put quality of life first.
Hug her, pet her, brush her, take lots of pictures!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I agree with the others. You are making the absolute best decisions for your beautiful girl and keeping her best interests in mind. This isn't a time to second-guess yourself, it is time to be kind and gentle to yourself and devote your attention to your girl.

I'm so sorry you are facing this. 

Sending positive thoughts.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry for you and your dog. Do as others above have suggested - love her, love her, love her. Spoil her, takes photos and cherish the time you have together. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

I think you made a compassionate and loving decision for Romy in terms of stopping treatment- it's the same decision I would make if i were in your position. There comes a time when "enough is enough".... try to enjoy the time you have and know that you gave Romy a wonderful life!!
Be kind and gentle with yourself in these coming days.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Romy*

Sending hugs and kisses to Romy!


----------



## Romy's mom (Mar 18, 2016)

It is with great sadness I report that my Romy received her angel wings yesterday. The hardest decision I have ever made was to let her go. Although she still had good days, her breathing was compromised, resulting in restless nights and an inability to sleep well. It pained me to watch her work so hard to breath, even at rest. Despite those bad nights, she was still eating, drinking and wagging that beautiful Golden tail when she heard my voice. Our walks together became shorter and shorter past few weeks, the Florida humid heat was not helpful, although she still loved car rides and hanging her head out the window. It was in her sweet nature to please me and I suspect no matter how bad she felt, she would always wag her tail when she saw me and want to be by my side. Hence the struggle I had making the decision to let her go. My mind said it was the right time, my heart says otherwise. Now the guilt sets in and the second guessing. Was it too early? Part of the grieving process, maybe. One thing is for sure, I miss her terribly, my heart is broken. I pray she made it to heaven, her health now restored, and that one day we will be reunited. She stole my heart the first time I saw her at the rescue center and ran away with it. My life will never be the same. Thank you for all the responses I received, reading the various posts on this site does bring me some comfort and I have learned so much about the breed. They are the best.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry for your loss 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nala-goldengirl (Jun 24, 2015)

Reading your thread for the first time and truly so sorry for your loss. As your heart aches know that there was no wrong decision, only compassion and love.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Romy.
It is by far the hardest decision and thing that I have ever had to do and unfortunately I've had to do it more than times than I would have liked. 

I also think feeling guilty and second guessing your decision(s) are normal, it's almost as if they are part of the grieving process. I've done it and many other members have too. 

I've always felt the thought of one of my dogs not being in life was unbearable, but watching them in pain or suffering was far more unbearable for me. I have always been grateful that us humans have the option of setting our furbabies free, it's the ultimate gift of love we can give them. 

Take the time you need to grieve and for your heart to heal. It's a long slow journey, be kind to yourself.


----------



## Cac2868 (May 15, 2016)

I am so, so sorry for your loss! My heart just breaks for you!
I recently had to put my 13 year old down as his quality of life wasn't fair to him, so I can appreciate how you're feeling. The first few days/weeks I really second guessed my decision although everyone, incl my vet said it was the best thing for my dog. Just know that your dog loved you and equally wouldn't want you to suffer or be sad. I just wanted to send some love your way and offer my sincere condolences.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am so sorry- this is truly heartbreaking.


----------

